# Type confusion



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello. I'm new here and i basically joined this site to resolve the issue of my type. 
I have typed in as an ENTP but I often get INTP results in short tests and ENTP in long ones. Also, my enneagram(sp?) test scored me equally under type 4 and 5. 
I have tried almost everything to try and figure out my exact type. Cognitive functions did not help. 
This is my last hope.
Thanks.:sad:


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

I'M FIRST!!!

Welcome.


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

I thanked you again for being the first 
:tongue:


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Dante said:


> Hello. I'm new here and i basically joined this site to resolve the issue of my type.
> I have typed in as an ENTP but I often get INTP results in short tests and ENTP in long ones. Also, my enneagram(sp?) test scored me equally under type 4 and 5.
> I have tried almost everything to try and figure out my exact type. Cognitive functions did not help.
> This is my last hope.
> Thanks.:sad:


Wow, you have my exact same problem. I always get perfectly 4 and 5 on the enneagram test thing so I'm positive Im a 5w4. Except I'm worse off because I've typed all over the map and I have never found the type thats fits me exactly right which annoys me lol. 

Well, if the cognitive functions didnt help and the descriptions didnt help. Ive heard people say that the difference can sometimes be seen by the overall demeanor.INTP's have intensity where as ENTP's seem a little more on the goof side, but can still seem quiet/smart or whatever. 

You could also try those websites that show how the types interact in a group and see which one fits? I dont have a link but if I find it I will post it lol.

http://bestfittype.com/chartthecourse.html


----------



## Pac-Man (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm third! YEAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

PixelBrain said:


> Wow, you have my exact same problem. I always get perfectly 4 and 5 on the enneagram test thing so I'm positive Im a 5w4. Except I'm worse off because I've typed all over the map and I have never found the type thats fits me exactly right which annoys me lol.
> 
> Well, if the cognitive functions didnt help and the descriptions didnt help. Ive heard people say that the difference can sometimes be seen by the overall demeanor.INTP's have intensity where as ENTP's seem a little more on the goof side, but can still seem quiet/smart or whatever.
> 
> You could also try those websites that show how the types interact in a group and see which one fits? I dont have a link but if I find it I will post it lol.



Thanks. I tried the above site too...but you see the results were the same as before. I'm not as extroverted as the ENTP is supposed to be but I'm not exactly happy to be all by myself like an INTP. Its obvious that I have social anxiety and that on most occasions i choose to be alone. But then again, most of the I/E comparisons are based on that choice-of being in a group to being alone. Does the social anxiety really make me an 'E' who types as an 'I'? Or does it mean that I am an 'I' with social anxiety and a dislike for being alone?

Both seem equally likely. I can actually see many more possibilities if I take into account a particular tendency which I think I do have. But let's save that for later.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Dante said:


> Thanks. I tried the above site too...but you see the results were the same as before. I'm not as extroverted as the ENTP is supposed to be but I'm not exactly happy to be all by myself like an INTP. Its obvious that I have social anxiety and that on most occasions i choose to be alone. But then again, most of the I/E comparisons are based on that choice-of being in a group to being alone. Does the social anxiety really make me an 'E' who types as an 'I'? Or does it mean that I am an 'I' with social anxiety and a dislike for being alone?
> 
> Both seem equally likely. I can actually see many more possibilities if I take into account a particular tendency which I think I do have. But let's save that for later.


Social anxiety could well present a consequence on the first dichotomy, that could be why you test as an I, opposing to E; evident to MBTI (Human metric) questions; 17, 20, 24, 28, 48 etc (Questions varying on what test you were assessed on). If you're inclined towards rejuvenation in solitude, that suggests you're more introverted, depending on how vast the time you spend alone is.


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay...
consider a situation wherein a person gets a score of 6 on 10 such that 1 to 5 is introversion and 6-10 is extroversion. In that case, does the person still feel rejuvenated after a long period of social interaction? I mean...if a person scores 6 on 10 on the above scale, is it necessary for the person to feel energized even after a long time of socializing? 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think its more of a generalization and that for people bordering on I/E, i.e. ambiverts, it can turn out both ways. To give you an example, I mean that a person with 6/10 might feel the need to recharge in solitude despite being classified as 'E' or maybe even being an 'E'. If I am wrong then, I'll end up even more confused than before whereas, if I'm right, there'll be one less mystery in this world for me to solve. :crazy:


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Dante said:


> Okay...
> consider a situation wherein a person gets a score of 6 on 10 such that 1 to 5 is introversion and 6-10 is extroversion. In that case, does the person still feel rejuvenated after a long period of social interaction? I mean...if a person scores 6 on 10 on the above scale, is it necessary for the person to feel energized even after a long time of socializing?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think its more of a generalization and that for people bordering on I/E, i.e. ambiverts, it can turn out both ways. To give you an example, I mean that a person with 6/10 might feel the need to recharge in solitude despite being classified as 'E' or maybe even being an 'E'. If I am wrong then, I'll end up even more confused than before whereas, if I'm right, there'll be one less mystery in this world for me to solve. :crazy:


Extraverted, just semi-border-lined. Even extraverts themselves need their own space, but it's generally diminutive in comparison to an introvert's needs. I'm not entirely sure how it has influence on behaviour the way this assessment has been composed; seeing as you'd be distinguished by percentile on each psychological function. You're still an extravert however, regardless of the consequence of being border-lined.

Mystery solved. roud:


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Extraverted, just semi-border-lined. Even extraverts themselves need their own space, but it's generally diminutive in comparison to an introvert's needs. I'm not entirely sure how it has influence on behaviour the way this assessment has been composed; seeing as you'd be distinguished by percentile on each psychological function. You're still an extravert however, regardless of the consequence of being border-lined.
> 
> Mystery solved. roud:



Aha...you seem to have committed a mistake, but maybe that's because of me. I have entered my MBTI type as ENTP on this site. However, I am not sure. So your conclusion that I'm an 'E' even though I need time alone to recharge after socializing might be wrong as it is based on the assumption that I am, for the most part, an ENTP. So, in the event that 'E's necessarily feel energized after social interaction, I will automatically become an INTP who typed as ENTP. But since I am not sure (and seemingly neither are you), the mystery is far from solved. 

I really do appreciate your help though. Thanks.:happy:


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Dante said:


> Aha...you seem to have committed a mistake, but maybe that's because of me. I have entered my MBTI type as ENTP on this site. However, I am not sure. So your conclusion that I'm an 'E' even though I need time alone to recharge after socializing might be wrong as it is based on the assumption that I am, for the most part, an ENTP. So, in the event that 'E's necessarily feel energized after social interaction, I will automatically become an INTP who typed as ENTP. But since I am not sure (and seemingly neither are you), the mystery is far from solved.
> 
> I really do appreciate your help though. Thanks.:happy:


Wait till Neph comes online, he's our PC brainiac; he should be capable of responding to your pending question with a much more gratifying answer. Grey possesses immeasurable knowledge as well, and is typically active on this psychology board. Perhaps Grey's perspicacious insight can thoroughly resolve your issue instead.

I apologize I can't quite quantify your first function.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Social anxiety will screw with your E/I and F/T measurements on tests. The irrational fear of social interaction, the excessive need to be liked and approved of, and fear of conflict, associated with the condition, will cause you to exhibit behaviors that make you test out introverted and a feeler. INTP descriptions and ENFP descriptions fit me the best, by my own bias, but ENTP fits the best according to friends and family, so I'm just going to go with that. lol Kind of seems to be true, according to what loose grasp I have on function purposes. It's possibilities in an idea first, then seeking out the logic in them second (ENTP), instead of seeking out logic, then looking to possibilities in it (INTP). 

Don't go by this at all, nor listen to much of anything I say, but I'm stealing this from my blog and posting it here for the hell of it. lol

Just for fun. Differences in INTP and ENTP? lol

I love ducks! --- > ENTP

Ne = Ducks, ooh flying ducks, mallards, taxidermy ducks, duckhead stamps, my quack kills hat, rubber ducks, my Axe Spray devil duck!, Axe deodorant, cologne, oohh coffee smell is awesome to!, rubber chickens?, comedians!, Tim Minchin!, that duck game at the fair, cooked duck, the park where you feed ducks, shotguns, Chinese food, Duck O'larange, badly stereotyped French dudes!, Bugs Bunny cartoons!,etc, etc, etc
Ti = I'm pretty sure he meant the standard animal, dumbass! Oh, ok, got ya, but I love me some cooked duck!
Fe = Cooked duck? He might really love ducks, living and healthy, be nice, don't mention the fucking cooked duck! Aww =( Fine! Maybe...
Si = Ducks? Uhh birdies!

"Yeah, man, ducks are pretty cool. However, I like 'em far better dead, cooked, and eaten." >=)


I love ducks! ---> INTP

Ti = O...k..., not exactly sure that's logical or illogical, but o...k...hmmm
Ne = What kind of ducks? What color? How does he "love" ducks? Does he reheally "love" ducks, duck lovin'!
Si = The animals, birds, wings? Yep, that's a duck. All right, cool.
Fe = Uhh...duck lovin'? Duck lovin! 

"Dude, what the hell does duck lovin' have to do with anything? Not that I'm not happy for you or anything, just doesn't seem to pertain to anything relevant."


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

On a more serious note, irrational phobias and fears, like social anxiety, were associated with extroverted intuitives by Jung, himself.


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

Big bad wolf said:


> Just for fun. Differences in INTP and ENTP? lol
> 
> I love ducks! --- > ENTP
> 
> ...


I read the duck issue yesterday and to be honest, I identify more with the ENTP duck outlook. I typed myself as an ENTP because I think the description suits me more than INTP. But maybe that's wishful thinking.
( My wishful thinking seems to exert great influence on my conscious thought.)

I am a very weird person and almost everyone I have met seem to acknowledge this.


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

Big bad wolf said:


> On a more serious note, irrational phobias and fears, like social anxiety, were associated with extroverted intuitives by Jung, himself.



Cool! This is helpful. Thanks.


So I can think of weird ideas and instead of considering myself a nut, I'll think I'm a visionary.
:tongue::crazy:


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Dante said:


> I am a very weird person and almost everyone I have met seem to acknowledge this.


Off topic, but you wouldn't, by chance, find yourself surrounded by Sensors, would you? lol I get the weird and crazy speech from them all the time. In reference to myself, I agree with the crazy, but the weird is just hurtful. lol For a long time, I always thought it would be really nice to find other people like me, which is something wonderful to come out of personality typing, the discoveries of forums like this with other intuitives, but it is something with a dual-nature, like everything else. While considering me weird, crazy, and/or other negative things, most sensors I know, also consider me exceptionally bright and deep, and to spend time only with other NT's isn't something I'd ever want to do, because I feel "average" among them. I lose my sense of individuality and what makes me special. There's a lot of NT's who are smarter, more unique, etc. than me, so it's really nice to interact with them, but I wouldn't want to be the kind of NT you see on a lot of NT only forums, who have falsely declared themselves too smart for other types, and ran off and hid amongst their own, due to years of hurt feelings in being misunderstood. 

On topic, I know some true introverts, and being alone *is* a *rational* preference to them. Social phobias take away your ability to rationally prefer to be alone, they force you into it. Usually, if the true introverts are going to do anything social, it's because they get pushed, prodded, begged, and pleaded, into it, against their will. The second any friends suggest a night out to me, even if it's not an activity I particularly enjoy, I'm there, and I'm constantly on the phone, im clients, or forums, talking to people. I have to get the feeling of interaction, or I can't cope. It's not what you traditionally think of in an extrovert, but I wonder if that hasn't changed some, as well. My father, best friend, and nephew test as heavy extroverts, and exhibit more traditional behaviors associated with it, but none of them have many friends or acquaintances, my father less than I do. They'll initiate conversations with anyone and make a ton of temporary friends, for the duration of a social event, but they actually spend more time "alone", than I do.


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

Big bad wolf said:


> Off topic, but you wouldn't, by chance, find yourself surrounded by Sensors, would you? lol I get the weird and crazy speech from them all the time. In reference to myself, I agree with the crazy, but the weird is just hurtful. lol For a long time, I always thought it would be really nice to find other people like me, which is something wonderful to come out of personality typing, the discoveries of forums like this with other intuitives, but it is something with a dual-nature, like everything else. While considering me weird, crazy, and/or other negative things, most sensors I know, also consider me exceptionally bright and deep, and to spend time only with other NT's isn't something I'd ever want to do, because I feel "average" among them. I lose my sense of individuality and what makes me special. There's a lot of NT's who are smarter, more unique, etc. than me, so it's really nice to interact with them, but I wouldn't want to be the kind of NT you see on a lot of NT only forums, who have falsely declared themselves too smart for other types, and ran off and hid amongst their own, due to years of hurt feelings in being misunderstood.
> 
> On topic, I know some true introverts, and being alone *is* a *rational* preference to them. Social phobias take away your ability to rationally prefer to be alone, they force you into it. Usually, if the true introverts are going to do anything social, it's because they get pushed, prodded, begged, and pleaded, into it, against their will. The second any friends suggest a night out to me, even if it's not an activity I particularly enjoy, I'm there, and I'm constantly on the phone, im clients, or forums, talking to people. I have to get the feeling of interaction, or I can't cope. It's not what you traditionally think of in an extrovert, but I wonder if that hasn't changed some, as well. My father, best friend, and nephew test as heavy extroverts, and exhibit more traditional behaviors associated with it, but none of them have many friends or acquaintances, my father less than I do. They'll initiate conversations with anyone and make a ton of temporary friends, for the duration of a social event, but they actually spend more time "alone", than I do.


No I'm not surrounded by sensors but I am surrounded by feelers. The few thinkers I know happen to be extremely introverted. I haven't tested all my friends but most of them were Js. I'll even tell you the types. ENFj, ISTj, INFj, ESFj, INTj. Its very difficult living with Js I think. Even my parents are Js. 

I guess its true, I wouldn't want ot get stuck on a planet full of ENTPs and the reason is the same as yours. I wouldn't feel different among them. I pretty much thrive on that feeling of standing out somehow. But I prefer to stay alone and not with my friends perhaps because, more often than not, I get ridiculed for my difference of opinion and the way I see things. I guess its a 'J' thing to scorn the non-conformists. But then again, not everyone scorn's me despite being J. Some of them accept me and I do like to spend time with those people, but it is really rare for only those people to be present in a group and so i tend to avoid them. 
The thing about the feeling of interaction is true. If i can chat or keep posting like this, in other words, if I can interact with people I feel very satisfied. But when I have nothing to do, I get bored. Doing one thing at a time is very boring and so i prefer to do something whilst chatting/talking with a friend.
So maybe I am more E afterall. :happy:


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

Big bad wolf said:


> Off topic, but you wouldn't, by chance, find yourself surrounded by Sensors, would you? lol I get the weird and crazy speech from them all the time. In reference to myself, I agree with the crazy, but the weird is just hurtful. lol For a long time, I always thought it would be really nice to find other people like me, which is something wonderful to come out of personality typing, the discoveries of forums like this with other intuitives, but it is something with a dual-nature, like everything else. While considering me weird, crazy, and/or other negative things, most sensors I know, also consider me exceptionally bright and deep, and to spend time only with other NT's isn't something I'd ever want to do, because I feel "average" among them. I lose my sense of individuality and what makes me special. There's a lot of NT's who are smarter, more unique, etc. than me, so it's really nice to interact with them, but I wouldn't want to be the kind of NT you see on a lot of NT only forums, who have falsely declared themselves too smart for other types, and ran off and hid amongst their own, due to years of hurt feelings in being misunderstood.
> 
> On topic, I know some true introverts, and being alone *is* a *rational* preference to them. Social phobias take away your ability to rationally prefer to be alone, they force you into it. Usually, if the true introverts are going to do anything social, it's because they get pushed, prodded, begged, and pleaded, into it, against their will. The second any friends suggest a night out to me, even if it's not an activity I particularly enjoy, I'm there, and I'm constantly on the phone, im clients, or forums, talking to people. I have to get the feeling of interaction, or I can't cope. It's not what you traditionally think of in an extrovert, but I wonder if that hasn't changed some, as well. My father, best friend, and nephew test as heavy extroverts, and exhibit more traditional behaviors associated with it, but none of them have many friends or acquaintances, my father less than I do. They'll initiate conversations with anyone and make a ton of temporary friends, for the duration of a social event, but they actually spend more time "alone", than I do.


No I'm not surrounded by sensors but I am surrounded by feelers. The few thinkers I know happen to be extremely introverted. I haven't tested all my friends but most of them were Js. I'll even tell you the types. ENFj, ISTj, INFj, ESFj, INTj. Its very difficult living with Js I think. Even my parents are Js. 

I guess its true, I wouldn't want ot get stuck on a planet full of ENTPs and the reason is the same as yours. I wouldn't feel different among them. I pretty much thrive on that feeling of standing out somehow. But I prefer to stay alone and not with my friends perhaps because, more often than not, I get ridiculed for my difference of opinion and the way I see things. I guess its a 'J' thing to scorn the non-conformists. But then again, not everyone scorn's me despite being J. Some of them accept me and I do like to spend time with those people, but it is really rare for only those people to be present in a group and so i tend to avoid them. 
The thing about the feeling of interaction is true. If i can chat or keep posting like this, in other words, if I can interact with people I feel very satisfied. But when I have nothing to do, I get bored. Doing one thing at a time is very boring and so i prefer to do something whilst chatting/talking with a friend.
So maybe I am more E afterall. :happy:


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Dante said:


> No I'm not surrounded by sensors but I am surrounded by feelers. The few thinkers I know happen to be extremely introverted. I haven't tested all my friends but most of them were Js. I'll even tell you the types. ENFj, ISTj, INFj, ESFj, INTj. Its very difficult living with Js I think. Even my parents are Js.
> 
> I guess its true, I wouldn't want ot get stuck on a planet full of ENTPs and the reason is the same as yours. I wouldn't feel different among them. I pretty much thrive on that feeling of standing out somehow. But I prefer to stay alone and not with my friends perhaps because, more often than not, I get ridiculed for my difference of opinion and the way I see things. I guess its a 'J' thing to scorn the non-conformists. But then again, not everyone scorn's me despite being J. Some of them accept me and I do like to spend time with those people, but it is really rare for only those people to be present in a group and so i tend to avoid them.
> The thing about the feeling of interaction is true. If i can chat or keep posting like this, in other words, if I can interact with people I feel very satisfied. But when I have nothing to do, I get bored. Doing one thing at a time is very boring and so i prefer to do something whilst chatting/talking with a friend.
> So maybe I am more E afterall. :happy:


Living with a J *is* very difficult. I just moved in with my sister, an ESFJ, and my disorderliness and chaotic ways, annoy the hell out of her. lol She, like most everyone else, actually likes to hear my theories and unique perspectives on things, though. I've learned, when relating to most feeler types, the key is to let them guide the conversations, and put that NeTi, whichever way you use it, to work, by searching for possibilities and logical answers to what they want to talk to about, usually their interpersonal relationships. 

As far extroverts and introverts go, I think technology has kind of changed that, as well. Most people I know, of either style, do far more interacting with others that way. Always on their cells, e-mailing, or im'ing people. How do you measure preference through that? lol My dad is almost 80 years old, and even he does the majority of his socializing via the phone. My nephew does most of his in counter-strike and IRC, and my ESFP friend does hers in texts and cell calls. I guess, if you were to measure by that, the introverts I know refuse my calls, keep their computers shut off, and disappear, when they want their alone time. I asked an ISTP friend what she did, and she said "Shut everything off, and just sit and read or sit and think." Maybe we're all becoming ambiverts. lol


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

Big bad wolf said:


> Living with a J *is* very difficult. I just moved in with my sister, an ESFJ, and my disorderliness and chaotic ways, annoy the hell out of her. lol She, like most everyone else, actually likes to hear my theories and unique perspectives on things, though. I've learned, when relating to most feeler types, the key is to let them guide the conversations, and put that NeTi, whichever way you use it, to work, by searching for possibilities and logical answers to what they want to talk to about, usually their interpersonal relationships.
> 
> As far extroverts and introverts go, I think technology has kind of changed that, as well. Most people I know, of either style, do far more interacting with others that way. Always on their cells, e-mailing, or im'ing people. How do you measure preference through that? lol My dad is almost 80 years old, and even he does the majority of his socializing via the phone. My nephew does most of his in counter-strike and IRC, and my ESFP friend does hers in texts and cell calls. I guess, if you were to measure by that, the introverts I know refuse my calls, keep their computers shut off, and disappear, when they want their alone time. I asked an ISTP friend what she did, and she said "Shut everything off, and just sit and read or sit and think." Maybe we're all becoming ambiverts. lol


I'm always available for chatting...though i may become non-responsive when reading something interesting online or otherwise...
I make calls( a lot of calls actually). I have great capacity to talk...but sometimes (and I mean very rarely) when others initiate things, I get bored really fast and wish they'd just stop for a while. Discussing the same old thing is so not me. I just back off and stay quiet if the ongoing topic bores me. I cannot discuss my feelings very openly even though sometimes, when I'm seeking approval for my actions I tend to let them all out without any difficulty. Its weird. I don't know why/how that happens. 
When I was very young I was like 'Donkey' from 'Shrek'. Constantly talking and to almost everyone. Later on..I mean around 14-15 I just couldn't spend time with people. My social anxiety was at its peak with a serious inferiority complex. Both those conditions have reduced greatly now. 
In fact I'm going back to being like donkey especially with a few friends (INFJ, ISTJ and ISFP). I can control myself with the rest. 
I guess these are indications of being an 'E'. Thanks for all your help.
Its great fun talking to you. :happy:
ooh...as for counterstrike...I have never played it on LAN . I've played a lot of other stuff though...and I love it!! I got myself a PS2 when I was 18 :crazy:. I play for hours together and that annoys my mother. 
[My college is really close to my house I stay at home and attend the lectures. I'm allowed to stay at the hostel when there's a lot of work though. Sometimes I even feel guilty about still living with my parents even though a lot of people in my college live with their parents as well.]


OOPS!! I forgot to mention. My mom's an ESFJ too.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Seems like most has been covered here (and I'm watching you, Smokey), but there's something I would like to add:

ENxP types are renowned for their supposed introverted-extrovert qualities. They need more time to themselves than most other extroverted types, especially when they're in new and unfamiliar situations. Everyone desires space to an extent, but for ENxPs, they can become especially confused when it seems in conflict with the system. I would just relax: it's just typical of the two types.


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

I guess that explains a lot. 
:happy:
thanks


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Read both profiles and see which one resonates with you the most


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

ENTP...
I am conscientious but that's that.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Perhaps this conversation is already over and done with, but I'd like to add my two cents. In terms of I/E, I can sympathize with being an an introverted extrovert. Like you, I was very animated and energetic as a child. Throughout middle and highschool I was strongly introverted, though. Once I hit 18, I sort of balanced out. After observing myself for some time, it seems as though I go through cycles. I'll spend a lot of time with my friends doing crazy things or just dicking around. This will tire me out after a while, so I retreat back to my room (where I have a roomate that I don't really talk to, so it's like being alone). Here, I recharge my batteries and reflect. After a while of this, I get antsy and full of unused energy. So I seek out my friends again like a bouncing ray of sunshine. :laughing: This has become a relatively consistent ebb and flow of introverting and extroverting. However, I still consider myself to be ENTP.

As for being feeling out of place among the company you keep, I can also sympathize. The majority of my friends (and all of my close friends) are ExxPs, but most are of the sensor variety. I have a few ENFP friends, but that's it for intuitives. Some of the sensors will make fun of me for my weird quirks, but others will find it amusing or even awesome. I do have a nice balance of feelers and thinkers, though.

Nice "Friends" quote in the sig, by the way :happy:


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

> Nice "Friends" quote in the sig, by the way :happy:


Thanks :crazy:


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Dante said:


> I'm always available for chatting...though i may become non-responsive when reading something interesting online or otherwise...
> I make calls( a lot of calls actually). I have great capacity to talk...but sometimes (and I mean very rarely) when others initiate things, I get bored really fast and wish they'd just stop for a while. Discussing the same old thing is so not me. I just back off and stay quiet if the ongoing topic bores me. I cannot discuss my feelings very openly even though sometimes, when I'm seeking approval for my actions I tend to let them all out without any difficulty. Its weird. I don't know why/how that happens.
> When I was very young I was like 'Donkey' from 'Shrek'. Constantly talking and to almost everyone. Later on..I mean around 14-15 I just couldn't spend time with people. My social anxiety was at its peak with a serious inferiority complex. Both those conditions have reduced greatly now.
> In fact I'm going back to being like donkey especially with a few friends (INFJ, ISTJ and ISFP). I can control myself with the rest.
> ...


I was the biggest liar in kindergarten, and the biggest freakin' loud mouth. lol I dominated story time with those two traits, though. However, my social phobia had already surfaced by the year after, along with a touch of OCD. I started counting to ten between telephone polls and repeating a little prayer in my head. I still do it, and I don't have to do it, but it makes things feel "right" if I do. However, you would never notice my OCD, unless I was having a panic attack. Then I exhibit weird little external behaviors: a compulsion to look in mirrors, blow on my hands, and when I get one hand wet, I have to get the other one wet, as well. Anyway, I don't know why the adults in my life assumed my behaviors in going from being the most social kid in school to the most withdrawn was normal. I don't know if traumatic events in ones life can trigger that kind of response or not, or I might have a clue as to where it all "just appeared" from. However, I got really social in my last two years of high school, again. I was never home, and never alone, and my friends and acquaintances took up a whole row of tables at lunch, more than any other group. Immediately after that, I started college, and got so bad again, I had to drop out, because just setting foot on campus induced panic attacks. The worst it's ever been for me, was when I couldn't even interact on the internet, couldn't watch television shows where people were put in embarrassing/awkward situations, and I would put on the radio, just to hear the dj's voice, so I could feel like someone was talking to me. 

I have a problem discussing my feelings with family, mostly because I feel they get undermined. I have a lot going on with my best friend, and I tried to talk to my sister about it, but she told me I was just "being silly". I fail to see how concern over losing the person you've been closest to for the last six years of your life is "being silly". I don't mind sharing everything here, though. People seem to be more understanding and be able to relate better. It might sound odd, but pain and hurt seem to be the ties that bind us all together as humans. I don't give a damn what your personality type is, what your religious beliefs are, what race you are, what nationality, what gender, etc, you've known hurt, you've known pain, you've known struggle.

It's nice talking with you, as well, and thanks for the compliment. *makes weird hand motion and bows* lol I used to play a little CS: Source, but I sucked at it. I was hardcore addicted to World of Warcraft, but I don't know why, because I sucked at it to, but I still loved it. Pvp and season gear! I played on little teams with an ex and an acquaintance, and we lost to everyone, except uber scrubs, decked out in world blues. >.< lmao And, lastly, if it makes you feel any better, I'm thirty years old and had to move back in with a sister. lol I kinda did that on purpose, though. I wanted a change of scenery, and to see if she could develop some J in me, so I might actually be able to finish what I start, and so my place didn't always end up looking like those reality shows you see about pack rats. lol


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

Big bad wolf said:


> I was the biggest liar in kindergarten, and the biggest freakin' loud mouth. lol I dominated story time with those two traits, though. However, my social phobia had already surfaced by the year after, along with a touch of OCD. I started counting to ten between telephone polls and repeating a little prayer in my head. I still do it, and I don't have to do it, but it makes things feel "right" if I do. However, you would never notice my OCD, unless I was having a panic attack. Then I exhibit weird little external behaviors: a compulsion to look in mirrors, blow on my hands, and when I get one hand wet, I have to get the other one wet, as well. Anyway, I don't know why the adults in my life assumed my behaviors in going from being the most social kid in school to the most withdrawn was normal. I don't know if traumatic events in ones life can trigger that kind of response or not, or I might have a clue as to where it all "just appeared" from. However, I got really social in my last two years of high school, again. I was never home, and never alone, and my friends and acquaintances took up a whole row of tables at lunch, more than any other group. Immediately after that, I started college, and got so bad again, I had to drop out, because just setting foot on campus induced panic attacks. The worst it's ever been for me, was when I couldn't even interact on the internet, couldn't watch television shows where people were put in embarrassing/awkward situations, and I would put on the radio, just to hear the dj's voice, so I could feel like someone was talking to me.
> 
> I have a problem discussing my feelings with family, mostly because I feel they get undermined. I have a lot going on with my best friend, and I tried to talk to my sister about it, but she told me I was just "being silly". I fail to see how concern over losing the person you've been closest to for the last six years of your life is "being silly". I don't mind sharing everything here, though. People seem to be more understanding and be able to relate better. It might sound odd, but pain and hurt seem to be the ties that bind us all together as humans. I don't give a damn what your personality type is, what your religious beliefs are, what race you are, what nationality, what gender, etc, you've known hurt, you've known pain, you've known struggle.
> 
> It's nice talking with you, as well, and thanks for the compliment. *makes weird hand motion and bows* lol I used to play a little CS: Source, but I sucked at it. I was hardcore addicted to World of Warcraft, but I don't know why, because I sucked at it to, but I still loved it. Pvp and season gear! I played on little teams with an ex and an acquaintance, and we lost to everyone, except uber scrubs, decked out in world blues. >.< lmao And, lastly, if it makes you feel any better, I'm thirty years old and had to move back in with a sister. lol I kinda did that on purpose, though. I wanted a change of scenery, and to see if she could develop some J in me, so I might actually be able to finish what I start, and so my place didn't always end up looking like those reality shows you see about pack rats. lol


1) Umm...what's the full form of OCD? 

2) In my opinion...it is no possible to consciously change into J. It has to happen without you noticing...and then one fine day, you'll realize that you've changed (or not). But I guess I shouldn't pick on you for trying something that is likely not to work because I'm trying something similar. I had this wonderful idea about a year ago. I started off with great enthusiasm and now...Its just draining to even sit with it. I mean, I want to finish it, but I can't get my mind to stop wandering. I asked an ISTJ friend to help me out, but its not going to work, because its my project. He has no attachment to it. :sad:

I just hope i finish it. It'll be really awesome if I just finish.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Dante said:


> 1) Umm...what's the full form of OCD?
> 
> 2) In my opinion...it is no possible to consciously change into J. It has to happen without you noticing...and then one fine day, you'll realize that you've changed (or not). But I guess I shouldn't pick on you for trying something that is likely not to work because I'm trying something similar. I had this wonderful idea about a year ago. I started off with great enthusiasm and now...Its just draining to even sit with it. I mean, I want to finish it, but I can't get my mind to stop wandering. I asked an ISTJ friend to help me out, but its not going to work, because its my project. He has no attachment to it. :sad:
> 
> I just hope i finish it. It'll be really awesome if I just finish.


1. Probably what I have. lol However, I read there was a lighter form of it, or, well, a personality disorder form of it, where the sufferer didn't _have_ to give in to their behaviors, and, normally I can resist the urge. It feels "wrong", but I can stop myself and go on. 

2. Yeah, it's not working. I'm just driving her insane, instead. lol If I might inquire, what's your project you're referring to?


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

so what is OCD??:mellow:

and...m trying to write something...but its like the more people i tell it to..the lesser my interest to stick with it and complete it.......

(noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
must finish!! must finish!!:crying


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Dante said:


> so what is OCD??:mellow:
> 
> and...m trying to write something...but its like the more people i tell it to..the lesser my interest to stick with it and complete it.......
> 
> ...


Stolen from Wikipedia, go thief me, go! lol

*"Obsessive–compulsive disorder (OCD) is a mental disorder characterized by intrusive thoughts that produce anxiety, by repetitive behaviors aimed at reducing anxiety, or by combinations of such thoughts (obsessions) and behaviors (compulsions). The symptoms of this anxiety disorder range from repetitive hand-washing and extensive hoarding to preoccupation with sexual, religious, or aggressive impulses. These symptoms can be alienating and time-consuming, and often cause severe emotional and economic loss. Although the acts of those who have OCD may appear paranoid and come across to others as psychotic, OCD sufferers often recognize their thoughts and subsequent actions as irrational, and they may become further distressed by this realization.

OCD is the fourth most common mental disorder and is diagnosed nearly as often as asthma and diabetes mellitus.[1] In the United States, one in 50 adults has OCD.[2] The phrase "obsessive–compulsive" has become part of the English lexicon, and is often used in an informal or caricatured manner to describe someone who is meticulous, perfectionistic, absorbed in a cause, or otherwise fixated on something or someone.[3] Although these signs may be present in OCD, a person who exhibits them does not necessarily have OCD, and may instead have obsessive–compulsive personality disorder (OCPD), an autism spectrum disorder or some other condition. The faces of OCD can range from difficulty with uneven numbers to nervous habits such as opening a door and closing it four times before one leaves it either open or shut."
*
The aggressive impulses were fun, as a kid. [sarcasm] I used to have movie reel like flashes of me killing my mom and dad. I actually hid out and avoided them on days I just couldn't stop seeing it. They went away a few years ago, though. Now I just usually do the counting thing and prayer thing, which is interesting for an atheist. lol Rarely, when I have a panic attack, which only get triggered when I get violently, physically ill, do I exhibit any external behaviors caused by it. I've read it's pretty common that if you suffer from one anxiety disorder, you suffer from them all, by varying degrees.

In regards to your writing project, I wouldn't beat myself up over it, if I were you. Writing is a creative expression (unless it's something technical), and if you try to force it, you'll most likely just end up unhappy with the results. Just give yourself all the time you need, and write when the mood strikes you. Whatever it is, I'm sure it will be brilliant! 

By the way, sorry for* completely* derailing your thread here, it's becoming a bad habit. I'm gonna end up getting beaten with the ban bat. =( It's just, once I start talking, I can't stfu. lol


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

OHH...so you meant obsessive compulsive disorder...I know that pretty well...Used to think I had it. But no...thank goodness (me becoming more obsessive would drive my parents and all my friends up the wall). I'm difficult to deal with as it is. 

Its a creative thing. Ohh I've been giving it time alright. Its been nearly 1 and half years since I started. I feel very disoriented to write. But I must finish it for me to feel like I truly have accomplished something in this pathetic life of mine.
:mellow:


> By the way, sorry for* completely* derailing your thread here, it's becoming a bad habit. I'm gonna end up getting beaten with the ban bat. =( It's just, once I start talking, I can't stfu. lol


It's fine by me...
I can't handle the same thing for too long unless its an argument. I can go on for hours...but it does become boring if that's the only activity...
know what I mean?


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Dante said:


> OHH...so you meant obsessive compulsive disorder...I know that pretty well...Used to think I had it. But no...thank goodness (me becoming more obsessive would drive my parents and all my friends up the wall). I'm difficult to deal with as it is.
> 
> Its a creative thing. Ohh I've been giving it time alright. Its been nearly 1 and half years since I started. I feel very disoriented to write. But I must finish it for me to feel like I truly have accomplished something in this pathetic life of mine.
> :mellow:
> ...


You seem awfully self-critical with yourself, you know that? You're an ENTP, you should just stop that and accept your awesomeness!=) lol Besides, everyone has to die, which by my views, gives only actions in themselves much meaning, the process over the end result. I don't think we ever get the chance to appreciate what we leave behind, so why be overly concerned with what you leave behind? Work on your writing for *you*, because *you* get enjoyment out of it, and *only *when you get enjoyment out of it. If you don't finish it, so what? If you get no joy out of it now, why mess with it now? 

As for arguing, it's kind of fun to mess with people's heads, but I never go in trying to prove I'm right, unless it's a petty, personal argument. In debates, I'm usually just trying to illuminate overlooked possibilities or get a reaction out of people, that I know well and love, just to be ornery. lol Too many possibilities containing too many partial truths, by my logic, to believe anyone, including myself, could ever be absolutely right about much of anything, so I don't really get bogged down in whether or not I'm right. I'm more concerned with what they can teach me, what possible truths they can illuminate, in return, just to see what even the awesomeness of my Ne might have overlooked. It does get boring, after a while, though. I just pick up, and move onto something else. I float a good ten to fifteen different subjects of interest, at all times. lol

After a certain point, my P kicks in, I get bored, and think, "Eh, I know enough. Let's move on to the next thing!" Either way, I can't hold my own, anymore, after a certain point with INTx's. I have a friend, pretty sure he's an INTP, that's a philosophy major, and I can make him have to think hard for a while, but he always wins. lol The beautiful thing is it never gets personal or petty, and we both respect where the other is coming from, even where we disagree.


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

Big bad wolf said:


> You seem awfully self-critical with yourself, you know that? You're an ENTP, you should just stop that and accept your awesomeness!=) lol Besides, everyone has to die, which by my views, gives only actions in themselves much meaning, the process over the end result. I don't think we ever get the chance to appreciate what we leave behind, so why be overly concerned with what you leave behind? Work on your writing for *you*, because *you* get enjoyment out of it, and *only *when you get enjoyment out of it. If you don't finish it, so what? If you get no joy out of it now, why mess with it now?
> 
> As for arguing, it's kind of fun to mess with people's heads, but I never go in trying to prove I'm right, unless it's a petty, personal argument. In debates, I'm usually just trying to illuminate overlooked possibilities or get a reaction out of people, that I know well and love, just to be ornery. lol Too many possibilities containing too many partial truths, by my logic, to believe anyone, including myself, could ever be absolutely right about much of anything, so I don't really get bogged down in whether or not I'm right. I'm more concerned with what they can teach me, what possible truths they can illuminate, in return, just to see what even the awesomeness of my Ne might have overlooked. It does get boring, after a while, though. I just pick up, and move onto something else. I float a good ten to fifteen different subjects of interest, at all times. lol
> 
> After a certain point, my P kicks in, I get bored, and think, "Eh, I know enough. Let's move on to the next thing!" Either way, I can't hold my own, anymore, after a certain point with INTx's. I have a friend, pretty sure he's an INTP, that's a philosophy major, and I can make him have to think hard for a while, but he always wins. lol The beautiful thing is it never gets personal or petty, and we both respect where the other is coming from, even where we disagree.


hmmm...self-critical...I don't know...maybe. 
Accept my awesomeness....sounds good to me :crazy:. But m not sure if i can ever really do it.:mellow:
As for the story...I have to finish it...I mean...I just have to...the world must know about that thought. It must...I have to share....!!! (I don't know why, but in my case, the desire to be appreciated surpasses most other desires)

About debating: I love to argue...and sometimes...if the person I'm arguing with happens to hold their ground pretty well, I begin to question my authenticity. So if I continue, its almost like the INTP tendency to want to confirm their belief/conclusion. But unfortunately, most of the time my arguments are with Js. So every debate gets turned into one those 'I'm right and you're not' kinda things. Also, I think that I don't take the 'you're wrong' statement too well. If it's put another way, I'm sure that I won't have much trouble. But when someone says that I'm wrong, accepting it and backing down is like a sign of weakness, cowardice on my part. I have some problem with that. I don't know if its a bad thing though. Maybe I'll be able to debate better with Ps. I really don't know.

I have a head that sees far too many possibilities and after I'm done contemplating about the chances, I lose the enthusiasm to find out which possibility is true...and that leaves me depressed. 

*NOTE:* I use the sentence 'I don't know' a lot. That doesn't mean that I don't know stuff. It's something else...I can't really explain.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Dante said:


> hmmm...self-critical...I don't know...maybe.
> Accept my awesomeness....sounds good to me :crazy:. But m not sure if i can ever really do it.:mellow:
> As for the story...I have to finish it...I mean...I just have to...the world must know about that thought. It must...I have to share....!!! (I don't know why, but in my case, the desire to be appreciated surpasses most other desires)
> 
> ...


Hmm...maybe that desire to be appreciated stems from all the ridicule you've gotten? In trying to find a positive out of a negative here, at least it's given you lofty, practical, sane ambitions! My only ambition is to be the nuttiest sane person alive. I think I'm close to accomplishing that! Well, have to prove the sane part first. lol Anyway, I'm sure you'll get your story finished, and it will be a masterpiece! 

As far as being told something like, "You're wrong", well, that's usually where things turn into petty personal arguments, for me. Nothing wrong, at all, in standing up for yourself and your beliefs, and at least you can keep your head about you. However, I just don't bother to try and debate with some J's, especially my SJ sister. One of her favorite things to talk about is how black and white everything is to her. So, why waste my time? lol I can't win, she'll get pissy and get her feelings hurt, I'll feel bad and frustrated, so I just avoid the ugly mess, use my Fe and comply. However, it may not be a strictly J thing either. It could have something to do with what relation you have to the person. My mom tests as an INFP, and I don't even like to discuss anything with her, because she thinks she knows what's best for me, so she won't even make the slightest attempt to understand where I'm coming from.

Maybe that's part of the reason understanding has become far more important for me than truth. I no longer give any credit to the existence of such a thing as truth, or if it does exist, I don't think a level of objectivity necessary to grasp it exists. I just want to reach understanding, and one I can personally, logically accept. 

As for your note, and using the sentence "I don't know", I do that a lot. NT's and maybe NF's use "suggestive" language a lot. A good sign you're dealing with an NT is if you come across someone who frequently uses phrases like: it seems, it might be that, it could be, potentially, perhaps, I don't know, etc. There has to be room for skepticism! If you declare something to be an absolute fact, you just discredited countless other potential truths, which are always floating around in your head, even if not in the moment. That would be considered a grievous error on our parts.


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

Big bad wolf said:


> Hmm...maybe that desire to be appreciated stems from all the ridicule you've gotten? In trying to find a positive out of a negative here, at least it's given you lofty, practical, sane ambitions! My only ambition is to be the nuttiest sane person alive. I think I'm close to accomplishing that! Well, have to prove the sane part first. lol Anyway, I'm sure you'll get your story finished, and it will be a masterpiece!
> 
> As far as being told something like, "You're wrong", well, that's usually where things turn into petty personal arguments, for me. Nothing wrong, at all, in standing up for yourself and your beliefs, and at least you can keep your head about you. However, I just don't bother to try and debate with some J's, especially my SJ sister. One of her favorite things to talk about is how black and white everything is to her. So, why waste my time? lol I can't win, she'll get pissy and get her feelings hurt, I'll feel bad and frustrated, so I just avoid the ugly mess, use my Fe and comply. However, it may not be a strictly J thing either. It could have something to do with what relation you have to the person. My mom tests as an INFP, and I don't even like to discuss anything with her, because she thinks she knows what's best for me, so she won't even make the slightest attempt to understand where I'm coming from.
> 
> ...


I see I see...*nodding*

The Js I argue with are my classmates. The J, among the Js that I argue with most, happens to be a guy whom I had a crush on. I think I still have feelings for him even though Il have no explanation for it. He's an ISTJ (and he doesn't believe in MBTI...thinks its all junk for junkies like me:tongue.
[ENTP and ISTJ are incompatible and they normally don't get attracted to each other. I have experienced the incompatibility. But still i got attracted to him...I don't know why.]

At present the issue is: *HOW TO DEAL WITH AN INFJ WHO IS UPSET AT THE LOSS OF A CLOSE FRIEND?
*Any suggestions?


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm out of town, so I have to use my Blackberry. Therefore, I'll just offer this quick tip on your friend. Put yourself in her place. If you've lost any family, maybe even a close pet, try to think about the feelings that conjured up, or use that Ne to read her probable thoughts. Then just let them know if they need anything you're there for them. If they talk to you about it, avoid "harsh" straight logic answers. Use encouragements and comforting words, and listen more than talk, because I know it's hard not to want to give logical advice, but in that situation, feelers don't tend to appreciate it. If you want better tips, start a thread in the INFJ forum, I'm sure they can offer more. Best of luck, though, and I'm sorry for your friend's loss. I have lost family, and it frickin' sucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks...I'll post up on the INFJ forum.
If you can, just visit another thread by me, named 'CONSCIENTIOUSNESS'.
[Do it after you return; that'll be convenient]
The entire 'loss' episode has been typed out in great detail. Here's the link in case you do wanna visit.

http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/9826-conscientiousness.html

My mother called me 'Emotionless' for my response.
(you'll understand what I mean once you read that.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Dante said:


> Thanks...I'll post up on the INFJ forum.
> If you can, just visit another thread by me, named 'CONSCIENTIOUSNESS'.
> [Do it after you return; that'll be convenient]
> The entire 'loss' episode has been typed out in great detail. Here's the link in case you do wanna visit.
> ...



I don't see the problem, but maybe that's because we share types. You weren't close to the girl, she was just another face in the crowd. Now, if you went and cried and went into hysterics over someone you didn't know, don't you feel like you'd be "faking" it? Don't you fell like "faking" something as serious and sincere as that would be wrong? I think that's the problem. It's not that NT's are heartless, I think, sometimes, people just read us wrong, because they don't understand our motivations.

However, you know she died a wrongful death, which angers you. You know she was important to your friend, and you want to be there for him, you just think you don't know how. Personally, I think you're fine, and you've got your head and heart in the right place. I think NT's get told they seem cold far more often, because of their discomfort and uncertainty in expressing their hearts, not because they don't have them. It gets easier with practice, though. It was never that I didn't have feelings and emotions, I was lying to myself when I believed that, it was always just hard to let it out. Anyway, have you talked to your friend, yet?


----------



## iceman44 (Nov 11, 2009)

Read both types. Then consider which of those types describe you better. You'll know by the way each feels.


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

Big bad wolf said:


> I don't see the problem, but maybe that's because we share types. You weren't close to the girl, she was just another face in the crowd. Now, if you went and cried and went into hysterics over someone you didn't know, don't you feel like you'd be "faking" it? Don't you fell like "faking" something as serious and sincere as that would be wrong? I think that's the problem. It's not that NT's are heartless, I think, sometimes, people just read us wrong, because they don't understand our motivations.
> 
> However, you know she died a wrongful death, which angers you. You know she was important to your friend, and you want to be there for him, you just think you don't know how. Personally, I think you're fine, and you've got your head and heart in the right place. I think NT's get told they seem cold far more often, because of their discomfort and uncertainty in expressing their hearts, not because they don't have them. It gets easier with practice, though. It was never that I didn't have feelings and emotions, I was lying to myself when I believed that, it was always just hard to let it out. Anyway, have you talked to your friend, yet?


Yeah I talked to him. I told him that I knew his problem and I also told him that I was ready to listen whenever he wanted to talk. That's all I had to say. He's feeling better already. He didn't say anything to me but he did feel relieved to know that people are there for him should he ever be in need (at least I think so, since he seemed chatty and more cheerful a few hours after I talked to him). 
I guess you're right about the NT temperament. I don't feel bad about being the way I am, but I do feel bad about the way people perceive me. There is every chance that they think I'm pretty much heartless. 



> With depression, I think it's hard to get out of it unless things change. Progress in other areas usually helps me. Avoiding the problem does not help, but working through it and working on other things seems to help.


I checked it and after a lot of opinions from people both on and off the internet, I seem to match the ENTP. 
Thanks though.
:happy:


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

Big bad wolf said:


> I don't see the problem, but maybe that's because we share types. You weren't close to the girl, she was just another face in the crowd. Now, if you went and cried and went into hysterics over someone you didn't know, don't you feel like you'd be "faking" it? Don't you fell like "faking" something as serious and sincere as that would be wrong? I think that's the problem. It's not that NT's are heartless, I think, sometimes, people just read us wrong, because they don't understand our motivations.
> 
> However, you know she died a wrongful death, which angers you. You know she was important to your friend, and you want to be there for him, you just think you don't know how. Personally, I think you're fine, and you've got your head and heart in the right place. I think NT's get told they seem cold far more often, because of their discomfort and uncertainty in expressing their hearts, not because they don't have them. It gets easier with practice, though. It was never that I didn't have feelings and emotions, I was lying to myself when I believed that, it was always just hard to let it out. Anyway, have you talked to your friend, yet?


Yeah I talked to him. I told him that I knew his problem and I also told him that I was ready to listen whenever he wanted to talk. That's all I had to say. He's feeling better already. He didn't say anything to me but he did feel relieved to know that people are there for him should he ever be in need (at least I think so, since he seemed chatty and more cheerful a few hours after I talked to him). 
I guess you're right about the NT temperament. I don't feel bad about being the way I am, but I do feel bad about the way people perceive me. There is every chance that they think I'm pretty much heartless. 



> Read both types. Then consider which of those types describe you better. You'll know by the way each feels.


I checked it and after a lot of opinions from people both on and off the internet, I seem to match the ENTP. 
Thanks though.
:happy:


----------

